# Nhandu coloratovillosus vs. nhandu chromatus vs. Acanthoscurria geniculata



## testdasi (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't know which one to buy between the three of them.

Nhandu coloratovillosus
Nhandu chromatus
Acanthoscurria geniculata

Can someone please tell me the pros and cons?

Forgot to add: Please, not "buy all three". I can only buy 1.


----------



## Paramite (Oct 14, 2008)

If you really have to choose, it's definitely geniculata. It's the biggest of them and generally spends more time out in the open than any of them.

I don't agree with the "get all of them" advice. At one time I had a lot of tarantulas and then I realized I didn't really like some of them that much. Now I only have 13 or so. I had them just for the collection value and that's not how I see animals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frédérick (Oct 14, 2008)

geniculata or chromatus, i love their look


----------



## EightLeggedFrea (Oct 14, 2008)

I bought an N. coloratovillosus thinking it was an A. genic. I still have it. I would try A. genic considering they don't hide as much.


----------



## Arachnobrian (Oct 14, 2008)

Whoops, a little late on this one, or you were in big rush.

The N. chromatus in my opinion has the most striking pattern and colours of three choices.

I was making a similar choice about 3 or 4 years ago. lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## Lennie Collins (Oct 14, 2008)

testdasi said:


> I don't know which one to buy between the three of them.
> 
> Nhandu coloratovillosus
> Nhandu chromatus
> ...




I own a 5.5 inch female Nhandu Coloratovillosus and a 6 inch female Acanthoscurria geniculata. I will have a 5 inch female Nhandu Chromatus *tomorrow*. I handle both of mine. They were about the same price $107 with tax. They both eat ALOT! *Neither* has gotten defensive with me. The Acanthoscurria Geniculata "hairs' does not make me itch has bad as the Nhandu Coloratovillosus. It's very sad you can't get all three. If I, Lennie Collins, had to pick between the two I have now...*Acanthoscurria Geniculata*!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnobrian (Oct 14, 2008)

A big female N. chromatus may not take to kindly to handling, my big girl won't tolerate any intrusion of her space. 

Never flicked a hair ever, but is always ready to tackle my tweezers.


----------



## FishermanSteve (Oct 14, 2008)

haha i also had to choose between chromatus and geniculata... i chose geniculata. Chromatus have been known to burrow and are more aggressive than geniculata. Plus its always a good time when your t has the appetite of a tapeworm. You will definately not be disappointed with a geniculata.


----------



## Venom (Oct 14, 2008)

I have N. coloratovillosus, and she does hide, but not all the time, and not every specimen does burrow. They probably have a bigger attitude than the Genic, even though it is a smaller tarantula ( 7+ inches ) than the genic (8+ inches ). Still, the N. coloratovillosus is DEFINITELY rarer than the genic, and a real "bragging rights" tarantula if you have a grown female. From my experience, they are a voracious, personality-rich species, gorgeous and distinctive...not to mention scarce. 

But, the genic is larger and brighter, and doesn't hide as much. So it depends on your priorities. Both will flick hair ( though my Nhandu gives a ready threat position, and repeated fang-strikes ), both are skittish/ defensive. Care is the same, essentially. I might get a genic eventually, but I am VERY glad I got the coloratovillosus, it's a real treasure!


----------



## 7mary3 (Oct 14, 2008)

I LOVE my chromatus.... though she hates me with a burning passion. She's out and about a fair amount, is a great eater, and looks awesome. No, she's not as big as a genic, but try telling her that. She thinks she's a crawshayi. 

I vote N. chromatus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## equuskat (Oct 14, 2008)

My geniculata is probably the most defensive thing in my collection.  3" of raging black and white fury.  Seriously.  Here's she is in a threat posture:







Anyway, what I actually came here to say is that you really can't go wrong with any of them.  I have all three and they are all pretty cool.  The prettiest is the N. chromatus, in my opinion.  The most fiesty is the A. geniculata.  The fastest is the N. coloratovillosus.  I don't handle any of them, never have.  None of them hide/burrow (at least not my three).  All three eat like PIGS.  I can't really pick a favorite.  They are all beautiful spiders with a lot of interesting qualities.


----------



## SNAFU (Oct 14, 2008)

UsambaraIndian said:


> I LOVE my chromatus.... though she hates me with a burning passion. She's out and about a fair amount, is a great eater, and looks awesome. No, she's not as big as a genic, but try telling her that. She thinks she's a crawshayi.
> 
> I vote N. chromatus.


I'll drink to that! 
I love both my chromatus and geni and they both stay out in the open. Both are fierce feeders but I tip the scales slightly to the chromatus because of  the added colors that the geniculata does'nt have.
Very close though! You can always flip a coin!
Here's a peek at mine!

0.0.1 A. geniculata_ Sifu






0.0.1 N. chromatus_ Scarlet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potemkin (Oct 14, 2008)

I'd still say go for all three, or the genic if you simply MUST pick one. I wouldn't feel comfortable handling any of them, but then again, I don't really handle my tarantulas.


----------



## hasani1408 (Oct 15, 2008)

my vote is A.genic I love this T. she is always out and about . and never turns down a meal. and I think she is beautiful.


----------



## barabootom (Oct 15, 2008)

*Choices....*

The genic is the biggest, has nice coloring, is out in the open all the time, eats like crazy and is very hardy.  The chromatus will hide a lot, but not all the time.  It's the smallest of the three but has the best coloring.  Chromatus is also a good eater and easy to keep.  The coloratovillosus is very fuzzy, is out in the open most of the time, eats well, mine never kick hairs, is hardy and nicely colored.  I vote for coloratovillosus, but I would plan on getting the other two as well eventually.  My genics are bad hair kickers but they have many other good qualities that go with their size to pass up.  Chromatus are just too pretty to pass up.  I think I'm changing my mind already.   :wall:   No...coloratovillosus for sure, but get the others later, you won't regret it.


----------



## Moltar (Oct 15, 2008)

I have all three and my favorite is the coloratovillosus. She has the most attitude by far, followed by the geniculata then the chromatus taking 3rd with his fairly indifferent character. Besides, coloratovillosus get very nearly as large as geniculatas and IMO are much cooler looking because they have more white on them and they're a bit woolier. Although they're certainly not rare they are the least common of the 3 so if that floats your boat. Also I'll point out that the coloratovillosus is out almost as much as the genic now that she's getting bigger (4"). The chromatus is still a scaredy little wuss though.

All 3 are great species though, you should be pretty pleased with any one of them. My genic and chromatu are both MM's now so i'll probably be refilling my supply of B&W jungle giants pretty soon myself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## equuskat (Oct 15, 2008)

You know, my genic is so weird.  She NEVER has kicked hairs, no matter what the disturbance.  She just goes into full-on attack mode.


----------



## Lennie Collins (Oct 15, 2008)

etown_411 said:


> I have all three and my favorite is the coloratovillosus. She has the most attitude by far, followed by the geniculata then the chromatus taking 3rd with his fairly indifferent character. Besides, coloratovillosus get very nearly as large as geniculatas and IMO are much cooler looking because they have more white on them and they're a bit woolier. Although they're certainly not rare they are the least common of the 3 so if that floats your boat. Also I'll point out that the coloratovillosus is out almost as much as the genic now that she's getting bigger (4"). The chromatus is still a scaredy little wuss though.
> 
> All 3 are great species though, you should be pretty pleased with any one of them. My genic and chromatu are both MM's now so i'll probably be refilling my supply of B&W jungle giants pretty soon myself.


I will be getting a Nhandu Chromatus today and the seller stated that she is handleable BUT I will find out for sure, SOON. The other two I have never gotten a threat posture from. I hear from the other post that they suppose to be too hot to handle. I guess they are afraid of me...the Big Bad Brown Boogeyman! I wish I could post pictures...matter of fact I am holding the Acanthoscurria Genticulata has I post! Make my funk the P-Funk I wants to get funked up!


----------



## wsimms (Oct 15, 2008)

I have all three, although my N. chromatus is just a sling.  I would get the genic.  Mine is a 7" female and is out all the time and is a great eater.  She does kick hairs, but has never been aggressive.  I handle her frequently.  The one thing I would give my coloratovillosus the edge on is activity.  She is about 5.5" and when she is out, she is not just sitting there...she is crawling around and exploring.  She is more skittish than my genic when it comes to handling.


----------



## Tjohns (Oct 15, 2008)

Katy_green said:


> You know, my genic is so weird.  She NEVER has kicked hairs, no matter what the disturbance.  She just goes into full-on attack mode.



Yep mine too, she never flicks hair ever. She'd rather bite than flick. Go with the Geniculata. I get alot of personality out of my girl. Chromatus are more aggressive than Genics. One thing I really like about my Genic is how she is always out and about. She will grab 3 crickets at a time to shove in her mouth. She also attacks the water when I fill her dish. It's too funny. Go with the female Genic if you do get one they live longer than males and get larger than the other species.


----------



## reverendsterlin (Oct 15, 2008)

hair flickers bah lol, save yourself the trouble Testdasi get a nice female H mac


----------



## Lennie Collins (Oct 15, 2008)

Tjohns said:


> Yep mine too, she never flicks hair ever. She'd rather bite than flick. Go with the Geniculata. I get alot of personality out of my girl. Chromatus are more aggressive than Genics. One thing I really like about my Genic is how she is always out and about. She will grab 3 crickets at a time to shove in her mouth. She also attacks the water when I fill her dish. It's too funny. Go with the female Genic if you do get one they live longer than males and get larger than the other species.


Have you tried getting her out of her enclosure? Mine will come up and tap my hand with her front two legs and then crawl onto my hand.


----------



## Lennie Collins (Oct 15, 2008)

I just recieved my 5 inch female Nhandu Chromatus in the mail (10:27 CST) and I wanted to see if the seller was right about her being handleable. My Nhandu Chromatus did not kick a hair or go in her defense posture. I handle her straight from the shipping package. I thought this was the most "stressful" event a captive bred tarantula could go through. I wish I could post a photo. She is calm has my Golden Knee.


----------



## reverendsterlin (Oct 15, 2008)

Lennie Collins said:


> I just recieved my 5 inch female Nhandu Chromatus in the mail (10:27 CST) and I wanted to see if the seller was right about her being handleable. My Nhandu Chromatus did not kick a hair or go in her defense posture. I handle her straight from the shipping package. I thought this was the most "stressful" event a captive bred tarantula could go through. I wish I could post a photo. She is calm has my Golden Knee.


congratz Lennie


----------



## Lennie Collins (Oct 19, 2008)

Just wanted to say I have handled my nhandu chromatus 3 different times since I got her 10/15/08 and still no defensive behavior!


----------



## testdasi (Oct 19, 2008)

Decided to go with a Nhandu chromatus because I like the color better. She flicked hair all the way from the deli cup to the hide. Absolutely love it. 

Thanks guys for all the input.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lennie Collins (Oct 19, 2008)

testdasi said:


> Decided to go with a Nhandu chromatus because I like the color better. She flicked hair all the way from the deli cup to the hide. Absolutely love it.
> 
> Thanks guys for all the input.


*How big is she? Have you handled her yet?*


----------



## testdasi (Oct 19, 2008)

About 4.5", still has some growing to go. Haven't tried handling her yet. Not when she thinks flicking hair while walking into her hide is a cool thing to do.


----------



## HcUnderoath (Oct 19, 2008)

i like them all, my chromatus has never flicked a hair but is aggressive and will give me a threat posture every time i "disturb" her, my N. color. is my favorite, very active and doesnt hide alot, kicks hairs but is somewhat calm also very hairy and you cant go wrong with a genic

i would go with the N. color.


----------



## Lennie Collins (Oct 19, 2008)

HcUnderoath said:


> i like them all, my chromatus has never flicked a hair but is aggressive and will give me a threat posture every time i "disturb" her, my N. color. is my favorite, very active and doesnt hide alot, kicks hairs but is somewhat calm also very hairy and you cant go wrong with a genic
> 
> i would go with the N. color.


She bought the Nhandu Chromatus BUT if she is looking for future purchases you are right!


----------



## Kamikaze (Oct 19, 2008)

You wont regret buying a genic. Not only that they're almost always out in the open, they also have insatiable appetites. They will eat almost anything. Attack anything that moves. This specimen is not a boring specimen like other T's. Defensive, always hungry and definitely nice markings.
The A. geniculata is definitely a must for any collection IMO


----------



## mikie (Oct 27, 2008)

*Nhandu coloratovillosus*

About the three, which spiece tends to bite more easily.  I've got a Nhandu coloratovillosus, is it handlable? Thanks


----------



## testdasi (Oct 27, 2008)

Should start a separate thread, mikie.


----------



## the nature boy (Oct 27, 2008)

*don't go with any of them.*

I have all three.  If forced to choose one of them I would have to go with the genic because of what a voracious eater she is.  Unfortunately, none of these species is in any way defensive, at least not what I consider defensive (some hair flicking and occasional threat displays, big deal).  For this reason I'd have to advise against any of them.

--the nature boy


----------



## wsimms (Oct 27, 2008)

mikie said:


> About the three, which spiece tends to bite more easily.  I've got a Nhandu coloratovillosus, is it handlable? Thanks


Try it and see.  I handle mine with no problems.


----------



## the nature boy (Oct 27, 2008)

wsimms said:


> Try it and see.  I handle mine with no problems.


All three are a piece of cake to handle.  The Nhandus are a bit skittish, but I let my 5 year old daughter handle them as well as the genic.  And, no, I don't allow her to handle everything in my collection.

--the nature boy


----------



## Moltar (Oct 27, 2008)

testdasi said:


> Should start a separate thread, mikie.


This is true but since it's sort of on topic and easily answered i'll bite.

The temperament of these 3 species is similar enough that which is more likely to bite really comes down to the individual.

From my personal experience: Generally speaking, the N chromatus is the most skittish ie least likely to bite you. The coloratovillosus and geniculata are both very *prey* aggressive and somewhat defensive also. Which one is nastier is really a toss up. My personal experience is that my 4" N coloratovillosus is genuinely defensive and will throw threats AND strike at almost anything that comes in its enclosure. The geniculata is pretty docile as a MM but was almost as feisty as the coloratovillosus up until his mature molt. The chromatus is and always has been extremely skittish, running from everything. I can imagine an accidental bite happening with him though just because when feeding he's very "tackle now, ask questions later".

All 3 are great species and a nice 1st step into less docile variety IMO. The N chromatus was my least favorite of the 3 just because it's so skittish and more or less a pet hole. Right now my favorite is the N coloratovillosus because she's the only girl and she's still growing. She is a B!+CH too!


----------



## the nature boy (Oct 27, 2008)

etown_411 said:


> Right now my favorite is the N coloratovillosus because she's the only girl and she's still growing. She is a B!+CH too!


Hmmmm...  Define B!+ch.

--the nature boy


----------



## Moltar (Oct 27, 2008)

the nature boy said:


> Hmmmm...  Define B!+ch.
> 
> --the nature boy


----------



## the nature boy (Oct 27, 2008)

etown_411 said:


>


Ohhhh...a threat display!  So cute!  So...well, that's about it.  Let's see the shots of her charging towards you...repeatedly striking an object leaving fang marks and venom...you know, the fun stuff!

--the nature boy


----------



## bliss (Oct 27, 2008)

the nature boy said:


> All three are a piece of cake to handle.  The Nhandus are a bit skittish, but I let my 5 year old daughter handle them as well as the genic.  And, no, I don't allow her to handle everything in my collection.
> 
> --the nature boy



lol, yeah.. they aren't the most aggressive but they are impressive.   i agree about the handling, i handled my genic female, she was about 6.5"...   and all that happened was my hands were itchier than heck.   but not all are like that, i've had roseas that were more defensive than some obt's i had.  lol

therefore, i'd go with geniculata if you had to only get one.   

-dan-


----------



## Moltar (Oct 27, 2008)

the nature boy said:


> Ohhhh...a threat display!  So cute!  So...well, that's about it.  Let's see the shots of her charging towards you...repeatedly striking an object leaving fang marks and venom...you know, the fun stuff!
> 
> --the nature boy


That pic was actually almost the very scenario you describe. When I opened the lid she charged from her burrow to where you see her and tagged the lid, actually scratching my fingertip in the process. (The closest i've been to an actual bite, there was zero envenomation, btw.) I shut the lid, checked my tiny wound, grabbed my camera then snapped a quick pic. She's like this just about all the time.

Maybe I should get her on video...


----------



## the nature boy (Oct 27, 2008)

etown_411 said:


> That pic was actually almost the very scenario you describe. When I opened the lid she charged from her burrow to where you see her and tagged the lid, actually scratching my fingertip in the process. (The closest i've been to an actual bite, there was zero envenomation, btw.) I shut the lid, checked my tiny wound, grabbed my camera then snapped a quick pic. She's like this just about all the time.
> 
> Maybe I should get her on video...


Mine is similar, always good for a theatrical production.  She does calm right down when we handle her, though.

--the nature boy


----------



## mikie (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for all your advice, very useful and informative.
At first, Im not sure if I have chosen the right T - Nhandu Coloratovillosus.
I like to handle Ts. I got a B.Smithi & Greenbottle Blue which I handle quite often. May be the N.C. is the right step towards the semi-docile ones. By the way, any experience of N.C. biites, nasty bite ?
Thanks again


----------



## Lennie Collins (Oct 27, 2008)

mikie said:


> Thanks for all your advice, very useful and informative.
> At first, Im not sure if I have chosen the right T - Nhandu Coloratovillosus.
> I like to handle Ts. I got a B.Smithi & Greenbottle Blue which I handle quite often. May be the N.C. is the right step towards the semi-docile ones. By the way, any experience of N.C. biites, nasty bite ?
> Thanks again


I own one and she has never went into the threat posture. I AM NOT sayin' it will not bite!


----------



## the nature boy (Oct 28, 2008)

mikie said:


> any experience of N.C. biites, nasty bite ?


Check out the bite reports, I'm sure there's something.

--the nature boy


----------



## mikie (Oct 31, 2008)

*Nhandu coloratovillosus*

Yesterday when I checked it, it molted.  Still very active, wandering around.
When should I start to feed it.  BTW, I want to know if it is a male or female.


----------



## testdasi (Oct 31, 2008)

Can't tell from this angle. You need either the molt skin (more accurate) or pic of the underside (less accurate).


----------



## somethingbig (Nov 1, 2008)

mikie said:


> When should I start to feed it.


when its fangs harden and turn black! a week or probably longer i would guess...


----------



## mwh9 (Nov 1, 2008)

I have a Nhandu coloratovillosus, it almost always looks like this. Bite you I will.

View attachment 74401


----------



## mikie (Nov 3, 2008)

*Nhandu coloratovillosus*



somethingbig said:


> when its fangs harden and turn black! a week or probably longer i would guess...


Today, I tried it with a cricket and he ate it.  Later, I found the fangs are still red.  Will I hurt it ?  I guess if he took it, it should be O.K.  Shall I try another cricket tomorrow ?


----------



## testdasi (Nov 3, 2008)

He ate it, fangs are still red, and you still want to feed more????

*Wait another week!!!*


----------



## 7mary3 (Nov 3, 2008)

mikie said:


> Today, I tried it with a cricket and he ate it.  Later, I found the fangs are still red.  *Will I hurt it* ?  I guess if he took it, it should be O.K.  *Shall I try another cricket tomorrow* ?




Sounds like you might be answering your own question here......


----------



## Singbluemymind (Nov 3, 2008)

i would say go for the Nhandu coloratovillosus. i have a big female and she is always out chillen where i can see her. my MM male is skittish and defensive but the female is really calm and lets me handle her all the time


----------



## Singbluemymind (Nov 3, 2008)

mikie said:


> Yesterday when I checked it, it molted.  Still very active, wandering around.
> When should I start to feed it.  BTW, I want to know if it is a male or female.


can't say for sure but i have both and it looks much more like the male


----------



## adele:) (Jan 8, 2009)

Hello all,I have a nahandu Chromatus and i love her she is awesome,My partner bought her as a brazilian white knee:wall: Bless
She is out a fair bit,She doesnt like me much though


----------



## ekul (Nov 13, 2011)

i have a chance to get a 1/2 genic. or a 3/4 chromatus (slightly more expensive)
  i'd also like to be able to handle them both 
which one please reply fast


----------



## BLinKin (Oct 20, 2013)

My big N. Color. has never been to shy, she is always out of her den waiting for her next meal. When she attacks hers meals you can feel the vibration of her thumping across the tank, its quite amazing. I haven't Owned a genic. or a Chrom.,  So my vote goes for the Coloratovillosus!


----------



## sierra53 (Oct 21, 2013)

I have a 2.5" chrom...never had one before i will say its a slow grower,  unless you power feed them i guess they could go through molts faster but mine has been as about fast at brachys grow maybe even slower.    Just molted colors are nice with nice white bands around the legs.   to me temperment has been about the same as my B.vegans,or B. emilia nothing real crazy but since its still a sling i will see.  And is always out dosnet want to burrow much, that may be becuase i have not offered it much space to burrow in .  Next cage will be deeper and let him/her burrow  , yes it will eat just about any size crix i put in the cage.


----------



## SpiderRider1996 (Jan 11, 2022)

This is nhandu coloradovilosis man. I think the short version is chromatus because the name coloradovilosis is too difficult. When you check in Google they are the same spider (dark with white bandages)

Reactions: Disagree 2 | Face Palm 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets (Jan 11, 2022)

SpiderRider1996 said:


> This is nhandu coloradovilosis man. I think the short version is chromatus because the name coloradovilosis is too difficult. When you check in Google they are the same spider (dark with white bandages)


Nope, they are separate species, scientists don't make name shorter because it's too hard to say. And just because they look the same doesn't mean they are the same species.  Take B smithi and hamorri for example.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Jan 11, 2022)

SpiderRider1996 said:


> This is nhandu coloradovilosis man. I think the short version is chromatus because the name coloradovilosis is too difficult. When you check in Google they are the same spider (dark with white bandages)


Not only is this wrong, you resurrected a fourteen year old thread with the latest reply being *EIGHT YEARS AGO *for this. Why?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jan 11, 2022)

So what are the 2022 opinions on Nhandu chromatus vs Acanthoscurria geniculata?  I know A. genics grow fast, get big, and supposedly stay out in the open quite a bit.  Both species appear to be similar priced.  They've got subtle differences in appearance.  Which one would you get first?  Are they equally as bold?


----------



## me and my Ts (Jan 11, 2022)

Introvertebrate said:


> So what are the 2022 opinions on Nhandu chromatus vs Acanthoscurria geniculata?  I know A. genics grow fast, get big, and supposedly stay out in the open quite a bit.  Both species appear to be similar priced.  They've got subtle differences in appearance.  Which one would you get first?  Are they equally as bold?


Definitely genic, my chromatus only comes out at night


----------



## vicareux (Jan 11, 2022)

Introvertebrate said:


> So what are the 2022 opinions on Nhandu chromatus vs Acanthoscurria geniculata?  I know A. genics grow fast, get big, and supposedly stay out in the open quite a bit.  Both species appear to be similar priced.  They've got subtle differences in appearance.  Which one would you get first?  Are they equally as bold?


One big difference i've noticed - N.chromatus will threat pose a disturbance, A.geniculata will try to eat the disturbance. The latter is surely more fun but also more intimidating.


----------



## Freyjios (Jan 11, 2022)

My Geniculata is my first T and he's amazing. Very docile and sweet


----------



## Neonblizzard (Jan 11, 2022)

Introvertebrate said:


> So what are the 2022 opinions on Nhandu chromatus vs Acanthoscurria geniculata?  I know A. genics grow fast, get big, and supposedly stay out in the open quite a bit.  Both species appear to be similar priced.  They've got subtle differences in appearance.  Which one would you get first?  Are they equally as bold?


I love my genic, they are only a sling but still the hungriest little bean on earth


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jan 11, 2022)

Thanks folks.  It sounds like genic is the way to go.  I was kind of leaning in that direction anyway.


----------



## cold blood (Jan 11, 2022)

Introvertebrate said:


> So what are the 2022 opinions on Nhandu chromatus vs Acanthoscurria geniculata?  I know A. genics grow fast, get big, and supposedly stay out in the open quite a bit.  Both species appear to be similar priced.  They've got subtle differences in appearance.  Which one would you get first?  Are they equally as bold?


I have all three...I have adults and have raised many of all three up from slings.   I never had any of these species hide much at all, all are great eaters, all three are fast growers and all three make excellent display species.   All are about the same to deal with and all have individuals with their own differing personalities.

The most defensive ones of the three were a couple chromatus, the most flicky was one colorastovillsus when it was a juvie (never flicks now as an adult though).   All will have their skittish moments and all are great display species.

Chromatus has the most unique carapace, being white, coloratovillsus is by far the fluffiest and genics have the most distinctly contrasting banding.













freshly molted



__ cold blood
__ Sep 11, 2019
__ 4
__
acanthoscurria
acanthoscurria geniculata
brazilian whiteknee tarantula
geniculata
giant whiteknee tarantula
whitebanded tarantula



















Resized952017032795194140



__ cold blood
__ Mar 27, 2017
__ 5


















Resized952017020895141221



__ cold blood
__ Feb 10, 2017
__ 3



						coloratovillsus...with flash

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Neonblizzard (Jan 11, 2022)

cold blood said:


> I have all three...I have adults and have raised many of all three up from slings.   I never had any of these species hide much at all, all are great eaters, all three are fast growers and all three make excellent display species.   All are about the same to deal with and all have individuals with their own differing personalities.
> 
> The most defensive ones of the three were a couple chromatus, the most flicky was one colorastovillsus when it was a juvie (never flicks now as an adult though).   All will have their skittish moments and all are great display species.
> 
> ...


Interesting! They are all quite distinct from each other when you put them all together like this

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SpiderRider1996 (Jan 15, 2022)

Rigor Mortis said:


> Not only is this wrong, you resurrected a fourteen year old thread with the latest reply being *EIGHT YEARS AGO *for this. Why?


Because I search to see and learn more so I came across this.


----------

